# introductory post



## AnthonyMyers (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey, how's it going? 

It looks like I have finally found a writing forum that is easy to use and active.  I have always been happiest either typing away or reading. Thus, I expect to spend a good deal of time here. 

In the past, the only writing I did was personal journaling. I would like to expand into short stories and memoir. Eventually, with time and practice, I would like to write a novel. 

I am particularly interested in the often volatile relationship between technology and people. I expect my writing will revolve around these themes. 

Because I am new to writing, I won't be posting my writings for awhile. But I will offer my critiques and commentary. Most of all, I hope to get to know others on the writing path. 

-Anthony


----------



## Storm Eagle (Jul 7, 2007)

:thumbr: Have fun while your here!

P.S. Don't eat any cookies from anyone except me! Here's a cookie!


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 7, 2007)

Don't trust Shawn.


----------



## Baron (Jul 8, 2007)

Welcome to the forum, don't worry about the cookies just avoid the kooks.


----------



## red lantern (Jul 9, 2007)

Much welcome Anthony, so the nature of humanity and technology intrigues you, I too enjoy this area, it is a worthy course to pursue, and you will never run out of things to write about, hope you like the forum


----------



## Shinn (Jul 9, 2007)

Hi there and welcome to the forum, Anthony.


----------

